# Posting a photo



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Stupid question...

How do you post a photo?

David Haas


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

You can either use the image brackets "(img)(/img)" with square brackets instead of the parenthesis and the URL in between or the postimages plugin below each text box. If you go into the full editor and preview, there are dedicated buttons that add them for you.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

I think I did this this morning with google photos and it did not show up.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=173&p=6644&#p1457


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dhaas66 said:


> I think I did this this morning with google photos and it did not show up.


I think folks have run into this before with google photos - the links they provide are tricky. It must be a direct link to the photo (usually ends in .jpg .png or similar) for the IMG tags to work.

I think share permissions are sometimes an issue with google photos as well - seems like we have seen an issue where the OP could see the photo, but other members could not.

Side note: It looks like Photobucket is shutting down TinyPic.


----------

